# wild slide show of ospreys catching fish



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

this is amazing

http://www.miguellasa.com/photos/sspopup.mg?AlbumID=1001578


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

When the link comes up it reads at this time...."The webpage cannot be found"...perhaps its temporary.

Thank you


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

idk, here, lets try this one so, sorry
http://www.miguellasa.com/photos/sspopup.mg?AlbumID=1001578


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Well - I couldn't see many of them, but the photos I did see were spectacular!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I could only see one photo, but it was spectacular!!!!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh man what am i doing wrong, when i click on it i get to it, mmm
do you see the bar at the top??? you can click the > to move through the pics, the bar dissapears if you lower your cursur but just move it back up and it should be there


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

here's a link to the home page maybe that will help
http://www.miguellasa.com/


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

wow all his other pics are just as amazig, this dude has some serious talent, i cant manage a pic of anything without cutting off the tops of heads or feet, lol


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I couldn't see any...just a bunch of green and gray squares.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

OH My GOD! That Poor fish! That is a Horrible Picture! Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> OH My GOD! That Poor fish! That is a Horrible Picture! Dave


You ARE funny!


----------

